# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Mavi Gioia

## Polyneikos

Mavi Gioia,Mια πολύ σεξυ παρουσία αλλα και πολύ καλή αθλητρια από την Ιταλία η οποια είχε ερθει και στο Παγκόσμιο της Wabba στην Αθηνα το 2006 κερδίζωντας την κατηγορία της (Fitness)και τον Παγκόσμιο Τίτλο !!Όπως βλέπετε δεν ήταν δύσκολο να κλέψει τις εντυπωσεις...
Μια λεπτομερεια που πρεπει να αναφερθει είναι ότι στην Wabba η κατηγορία fitness στις γυναικες θεωρείται Bbbing,για πιο light καταστασεις είναι η κατηγορία shape.

*BIOGRAPHY*


*Full Name:* Maria Vincenza Gioia
*Nickname:* Mavi
*Birthdate:*August 30, 19*77*
*Birthplace:*Mesagne (BR), Italy
*Height:*160cm
*Weight:* 57.5 kg (contest); 61.5kg (off-season)
*Current residence:*Republic of San Marino, Italy
*Occupation:* Personal Trainer, Business owner 


*Training Split**:* 
Monday: chest and triceps 
Tuesday: back and calves
Wednesday: shoulder and rear delts
Thursday: legs
Friday: off 
Saturday: back and biceps
Sunday: repeat
***Every day 40 minutes of cardio plus glutes

*Contest History:*
2006 WABBA NATIONAL 1 PLACE BODY FITNESS
2006 WABBA EUROPENAN 1 PLACE FITNESS
2006 WABBA WORLD 1 PLACE FITNESS
2006 DUE TORRI NATIONAL OPEN GRAN PRIX 4 PLACE FITNESS
2008 DUE TORRI NATIONAL OPEN GRAN PRIX 3 PLACE FITNESS
2008 NPC EXCALIBUR 1st PLACE MIDDLE WEIGHT AND OVERALL BODY BUILDING

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποιες φωτογραφίες απο την Μavi από το Παγκόσμιο του 2006 όπου αγωνιστηκε στην ίδια κατηγορία με την Μεγαλου Κατερινα η οποια βγήκε 2η...
Φωτογραφίες από τον Γιώργο Greekmusclenet !!

----------


## kaiowas

Πολύ καλή :02. Shock: 

πολύνεικε  :03. Thumb up:  για τις φώτο

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλή αθλήτρια. Αν και δεν την είχα δεί από κοντά, τη θυμάμαι γιατί μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση που είχε κερδίσει την Κατή, παρότι δεν ήταν τόσο σκληρή.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλή αθλήτρια αλλα και η μεγάλου ήταν πιο φορμαρισμένη πιστεύω στα σημεία παίχτηκε η διαφορα, πάντως όμορφη κοπέλα και πρότυπο γυναικείου ββ :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> 2008 NPC EXCALIBUR 1st PLACE MIDDLE WEIGHT AND OVERALL BODY BUILDING


Tωρα βεβαια έχει ξανοιχτεί στην Αμερικη και μαλιστα το 2008 είχε παρει 1η θεση σε αγωνα Npc στην Αμερικη,αρκετα υψηλό επίπεδο δηλαδη,πλεον ομως έχει σκληρυνει και εχει αλλαξει απΌ το ζουμερο στυλ που είναι στις πιο πανω φωτογραφίες...Την εχει αναλαβει ο Dave Palumbo,για όσους τον γνωρίζετε καταλαβαίνετε τι σημαινει....

----------


## kaiowas

πολύνεικε χτύπα το όνομα της στο γοογλε ,έχει φωτογραφίες να δεις ,ανέβασε την πρωτελευταία που σου πετάει γιατί εγώ δεν σκαμπάζω :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτο από τον αγωνα της Αμερικης όπου πήρε την middleweight & αλλα και το overall...Σε αυτον τον αγωνα προπονητης της ηταν ο Palumbo.
Προσωπικα την προτιμω όπως στις πρώτες αγωνιστικες φωτο....

----------


## -beba-

Θεά. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## flinstone

κωστα κι εγω μαζι σου

----------


## Polyneikos

[YOUTUBE="hiG7mdo8x5Q"]hiG7mdo8x5Q[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE="vqv5G2bWxAI"]vqv5G2bWxAI[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ioannis1

φοβερο σωμα,αλλα και οφ σιζον ειναι τελεια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Polyneikos!!!! εχεις γουστο!!!! ειναι το πλάσμα!!την εχω φίλη στο fb θα σε φτιάξω ....... με φωτο εννοω!!!!

Το 2006 ολοι σε αυτό τον αγώνα είχαμε χαζέψει με την Mavi!!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Tην πρώτη φωτο την βάζω αποκλειστικά για σενα Polyneikos είναι πρόσφατη ειναι η τελευταία δεξιά η Mavi!!!!!!!μην μιλήσεις!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Γεια σου βρε Κωνσταντίνα τσίφτισα !! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Τώρα θα σε φτιάξω!!!!κ με τον προπονητή της

----------


## Polyneikos

Χτυπα και άλλο,θα το αντεξω !! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina



----------


## ioannis1

αλογο η κυρια αλλα πιο πολυ εντυπωση μου εκαναν οι τρικεφαλοι του χιθ :02. Shock:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Ενοιωσα οτι ηθελες φωτο ποιο ζεστές πάρε τώρα!!!! οταν μιλήσω ξανά μαζί της θα της πω αυτά που γράφεις..........

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Καληνύχτα Polyneikos!!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ενοιωσα οτι ηθελες φωτο ποιο ζεστές πάρε τώρα!!!! οταν μιλήσω ξανά μαζί της θα της πω αυτά που γράφεις..........


κωνσταντίνα είναι ελέυθερη η Mavi?  :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> κωνσταντίνα είναι ελέυθερη η Mavi?  
> 
> ΜΒ


Οχι bossaki μου ομορφο!!! παντρέυτηκε τον Σεπτέβριο με το αγόρι που είναι αγκαλιά σε μια φωτο που εχω ποστάρει!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεταφερθηκαν καποια ποστς στα Οφ τόπικ γιατί δεν αφορουσαν το εν λόγω τόπικ.Stay on topic please !!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Καλή χρονιά Polyneikos........................ :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εφόσον τα λέτε από το facebook να την παραπέμψεις και στο φόρουμ να δει το τόπικ της,επίσης πες της ότι εχει εναν administrator θαυμαστη..Και μακρυα από τον Palumbo,Θα μας το χαλάσει το κορίτσι !!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina



----------


## Kaskani Konstantina



----------


## Polyneikos

Κι αλλη Μαvi....

----------


## sTeLaKoS

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 


Έλα παραδέξου το Κώστα, έχεις φάει "σκάλωμα"!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nαι ρε φίλε,ειναι η αδυναμια μου !!Και αυτη με αγαπαει απλα δεν το ξερει !! :01. Razz:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ

----------


## hiko

Go Go Mavi! ανεβαστε photos κι αλλες κι αλλες!

----------


## Eddie

Αυτη τη φωτο κανονικα θα επρεπε να τη βαλω στα χοτ,αλλα επειδη μερικοι και μερικες που νομιζουν οτι εχουν γουστο θα με κραξουν,ειπα να μη τη βαλω..  :08. Turtle: 

Πολυνικε,αφιερωμενη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωωωωωωωχχχχχχχχχχ,η εξαιρεση που δεν μπαίνει στα hot είναι ότι πρόκειται για την Mavi.... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## hiko

Eddie με εστιλες man !!!!  ..δηλαδη η Mavi με εστιλε.. πολυ καλο upload παντος  :01. Wink: 

υπαρχει περιπτοση να ξανα εμφανιστει Ελλαδα? αν ναι πως θα το μαθουμε?

----------


## Eddie

> Eddie με εστιλες man !!!!  ..δηλαδη η Mavi με εστιλε.. πολυ καλο upload παντος 
> 
> υπαρχει περιπτοση να ξανα εμφανιστει Ελλαδα? αν ναι πως θα το μαθουμε?


Ναι,τα εχω κανονισει man!!!Θα ερθει στο μπατσελορ που θα κανω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## hiko

> Ναι,τα εχω κανονισει man!!!Θα ερθει στο μπατσελορ που θα κανω


Α comble αν την βαλεις πορτα θα ειναι μια χαρα!!

----------


## Eddie

> Α comble αν την βαλεις πορτα θα ειναι μια χαρα!!


Πορτα δε νομιζω..για κρεβατι η καναπε λεω  :08. Turtle:

----------


## hiko

> Πορτα δε νομιζω..για κρεβατι η καναπε λεω


ε ναι ρε boy σιγα μην την βαλεις και πορτα..  :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

αν κ δεν με τρελαινει τετοια σωματικη διαπλαση σε γυναικες......αλλα αυτη η γυναικα με τρελαινει κ με στελνει κ με πεταει στα ταρταρα!!ειδικα αυτη η τελευταια φωτο...ρε παναγιωτη μου :01. Unsure:  κ ρε χριστε μου

----------


## Polyneikos

:02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## Polyneikos

:02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Eddie

:02. Love:

----------


## dorita

κοντα χερια , κοντα ποδια κ μαζι με ογκο τα εχει κανει ενα!
συν λαθος τοποθετημενη σιλικονη!!...αυτα :01. Smile:

----------


## Dreiko

> 





> 


Σας αγαπαω παιδια! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

αγκαλιες πολλες.καρδουλα καρδουλα καρδουλα
(σαν την ελενη κρητικοπουλου ομως... ΚΑΜΙΑ)

----------


## Eddie

:02. Love:

----------


## tasos2

Mα τι ομορφη που ειναι  :02. Shock:

----------


## ΣΠΥΡΟΣ85

Αυτο ειναι που λεμε τουμπανο...

----------


## Eddie



----------


## tasos2

Eddie με προλαβες, ημουν ετοιμος να ανεβασω την πρωτη  :01. Mr. Green: 


Παντως για να ξερετε επειδη λεγατε για μενα, τη συγκεκριμενη οσοι δεν ασχολουνται με bbing τη θεωρουν οτι εχει σωμα αντρα και οτι ειναι αντιαισθητικη. Εκανα ερευνα  :01. Razz:

----------


## liveris

> Eddie με προλαβες, ημουν ετοιμος να ανεβασω την πρωτη 
> 
> 
> Παντως για να ξερετε επειδη λεγατε για μενα, τη συγκεκριμενη οσοι δεν ασχολουνται με bbing τη θεωρουν οτι εχει σωμα αντρα και οτι ειναι αντιαισθητικη. Εκανα ερευνα


κ γω το ιδιο λεω..

----------


## billy89

Οι όμορφες και προσεγμένες γωνίες που τη δείχνει η φωτογράφιση δε σημαίνουν ότι δεν είναι τερατάκι για γυναίκα! :01. Razz:  Εγώ πιστεύω άμα τη δεις πρησμένη θα πάθεις πλάκα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν οι φωτο δεν είναι προσεγμένες και απο σωστη γωνία και την δείξουν σε όλο της το μεγαλείο δεν νομίζω να τρελαίνει και σαν γυναίκα , απλα όπως όλες που ασχολούνται με την σωματοδόμηση έχουν γλουτούς τούμπανα και αυτα προβάλουν , γιατι κατα τα άλλα δεν νομίζω να ενδιαφέρει πολλους σαν γυναίκα αν έχει μπράτσα και μυς γενικότερα , το πρόσωπο πέφτει και μακιγιαζ και τονίζουν τα χαρακτηριστικά της και ακόμα και φωτοσοπ μπορει να πέφτει
ειδικα στην φωτο στο μπιλιάρδο είναι καθε άλλο παρα θηλυκή 

πολύ υπερεκτιμημένη θα έλεγα , έχει αιθέριες υπάρξεις και γυμνασμένες χωρίς υπερβολές που δεν αφήνουν κανένα ασυγκίνητο , απλα αν την κρίνουμε σαν αθλήτρια του ββ , εκεί αλλάζει το πράμα είναι κορυφαια σαν αθλήτρια

----------


## vaggan

> Eddie με προλαβες, ημουν ετοιμος να ανεβασω την πρωτη 
> 
> 
> Παντως για να ξερετε επειδη λεγατε για μενα, τη συγκεκριμενη οσοι δεν ασχολουνται με bbing τη θεωρουν οτι εχει σωμα αντρα και οτι ειναι αντιαισθητικη. Εκανα ερευνα


τασο αυτη θα σε παρει πανω στο τραπεζι του μπιλιαρδου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie



----------


## Daywalker

> Eddie με προλαβες, ημουν ετοιμος να ανεβασω την πρωτη 
> 
> 
> Παντως για να ξερετε επειδη λεγατε για μενα, τη συγκεκριμενη οσοι δεν ασχολουνται με bbing τη θεωρουν οτι εχει σωμα αντρα και οτι ειναι αντιαισθητικη. Εκανα ερευνα


Όντως δεν ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Αφιερωμενες οι επόμενες φωτό στο fun club της Μavi Gioia !!

----------


## Pavlos19

ΕΡΩΤΑΣ <3 <3

----------


## just chris

σταζω......ιδρωτα!

----------


## MinusX

Πολύ εμφανής και αντιαισθητική η προσθετική στήθους που εχει κάνει.....

----------


## Eddie

^^ Ολες οι προσθετικες στηθους ειναι το ιδιο εμφανης οταν η αθλητρια ειναι σε πολυ χαμηλο σωματικο λιπος..δε γινεται να ναι κομμενη με χυμωδες στηθος..

----------


## just chris

αγαπω κ την προσθετικη της κ την απροσθετη κ τη προσθετημενη κ ολα της
 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## primordial

^^^^
+1... :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome: 


Απλά δεν υπάρχει η γυναίκα...
κ ξεκολάτε κάποια στιγμή, θα πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι πρόκειται για αγωνιστικό σώμα.... έλεος δλδ... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mavi και δεν είμαστε καλα  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## just chris

αγαπω  :02. Love:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## just chris

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις κ καλυτερες.....κ τις κρυβεις :01. Wink:

----------


## primordial

Είναι γάτα ο κος. Αντμινιστράτορας.... μας κρατάει σε αγωνία... :01. Wink:  :01. Cool: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## kendal

οταν βλεπω γυναικες ββ με πιανει το στομαχι μου......σορυ παιδια που διαφερω λιγο

----------


## just chris

κ 'μενα αλλα υπαρχουν κ καποιες σαν τη συγκεκριμενη που μου βγαζουν κατι προστυχο κ ταυτοχρονα χαριτωμενο
που δεν μπορω να ελεγξω!!! :01. Razz: 
αυτο ισχυει κ για μερικες ελληνιδες bb.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## primordial

...... :banana:  :02. Rocking:  :08. Evil Fire:  :04. Box Sack:  :03. Awesome: 

Χαίρομαι γιατί δεν μασάς από σχόλια.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ......
> 
> Χαίρομαι γιατί δεν μασάς από σχόλια....


Tα γούστα είναι γούστα και σεβαστα..Αν μου αρέσει προσωπικά κατι,να καταπιεστω;  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## RAMBO

Πολυ καλη αθλητρια... :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## goldenera

Θες ντεπονάκι Κώστα? Κανένα παναντόλ? Καμιά ασπιρίνη ίσως? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Με βλέπω για άρση ασυλίας και να φαω κανένα ban  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Πρόσεχε μη φας κανένα ban από τη συζυγική εστία με αυτές της παλιοαθλήτριες που σε κολάζουν :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κοιτάξτε αμα φάει μπαν ο Κώστας απο μενα θα το φάει γιατι είμαι του κατηχητικού και κατι τετοια με σοκάρουν , αλλα επειδη είναι ο Κώστας και ξέρω τι ζόρι τραβάει ώς κυνηγός ταλέντων θα το χαρίσω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

πέρα απο αυτα αυτες τις φωτο δεν τις βγάζουν για το προσωπικό τους άλμπουμ ούτε να τις δείχνουν στα παιδιά τους και στα εγγόνια τους όταν γεράσουν αλλα για δημόσια θέα και για να σχολιάζουμε 
δεν είναι κακό να βάζουμε τετοιες φωτο στο φόρουμ μας και να δείχνουμε ποιός είναι ο ρόλος μας και ο ρόλος των γυναικών  :01. Razz: 

απο την άλλη σεμνή θα την έλεγα γιατι αν και κατα λάθος την έπεσε η βυζοθήκη πρόλαβε και κάλυψε με τα χέρια της το επίμαχο σημείο, άσχετα αν ο ασυνείδητος φωτογράφος δεν το σεβάστηκε και πάτησε το κουμπί  :01. Razz:  οπότε περνάει την λογοκρισία , δεν υπάρχει κάτι μεμπτό , ούτε κανένα μυδάκι ούτε κανταιφάκι βγήκε στο μειντάνι , φόρα παρτίδα που λένε

----------


## goldenera

μυδάκι/κανταιφάκι?????????? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το λέω κομψά Γιάννη επισημαίνοντας για όλα τα γούστα!!! άλλος για μεζέ άλλος γλυκάκι για επιδόρπιο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## grtech

*Νέοι κανόνες Φόρουμ:*
*** Απο εδώ και πέρα ban μόνο σε φώτο με γυμνόστηθες και με μούσια. ***  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## primordial

> ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ


Αίσχος..... λογοκρισία.... δεν εμφανίζεται η εικόνα......



Edit.

Τώρα "βλέπω".....

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

